# Fostex FE104



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Is there a better sounding driver than the Fostex FE103 from 80hz to 1k? Looking to build some 3 ways. I love the FE but was wondering if there was something better out there that would work in a Transmission Line?  

Matt


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

They will be doing middbass from 80hz to 1000k then a first order crossover will be used to hand off the duties to a NEO8 and then from there to a NEO3 to finish out the highs. So I am looking for a midbass that behaves nice without to many time delay or phase issues. I will be using a quarter wave transmission line to house the middbass. Maybe the Fostex FE127E?

Matt


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

I wish I knew enough to answer the question.. the only suggestion I'd have is to take a look at Zaphaudio. That's the only place I've seen several drivers compared against each other.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks for the link! :bigsmile:

Matt


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

As with everything in the insane hobby of ours, personal taste is king, but I think that website is great for the unbiased (as much as you can be) notes and test results. 

Good luck and please keep us informed on your decision process.


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

mdrake said:


> Is there a better sounding driver than the Fostex FE103 from 80hz to 1k?


That is a subjective question and thus impossible to answer definitively. 
I would opine yes, since the volume displacement capability of that driver means extremely limited SPL @ 80hz, with high levels of IMD. That appears to be a 4" midrange driver. I would not use it below 300-400hz and even then, only with low SPL requirements.


mdrake said:


> Looking to build some 3 ways. I love the FE but was wondering if there was something better out there that would work in a Transmission Line?
> Matt


A TL for the midrange? :scratch:

cheers,

AJ


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

ya, my thoughts precisely, although a lot of people are building TL's out of the Fostex full range drivers. I just does not seem like nearly enough displacement. The Xmax is tiny. Any recommendations on a driver to use to cover the freq between 80hz and 1000hz? Would like it to have a low Qts to make it suitable for use in a TL. 

Matt


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

How about the Jordon JS92X anyone know anything about this little guy? Looks like a fun little driver.

Matt


----------



## ajinfla (May 10, 2009)

My best guess for what you seem to be looking for would be these


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

WOW ajinfla you are a mind reader. ! I just hooked up my first pair of Mark Audio CHR-70's and WOW!!!!!!!!! They are running free air, and they sound awesome! I can not wait to get them integrated with some planar mids and highs. Thanks again!!!!!!

Matt


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

Well I built a TL for the CHR 70's and they are INCREDIBLE!!! I was able to get a -3db point of 38hz using a transmission line enclosure!! It was amazing to listen to a 4 inch driver do 35hz!!!!!!!!!!!!! Of course I was using two per enclosure to get any kind of volume and will end up using 4 drivers per enclosure. I am going to order the alpair 6's next and give them a test run. THIS IS FUN. :bigsmile:

Matt


----------



## hm-moreart (Mar 5, 2009)

Hello,
i agree with ajinfla,
the Xmax is to small,
but i have built a horn the TUBA for the JX92,
also available for Mark audio


----------

